# Pocket Camp help!! Need bells. 1000 PC bells= 10tbt



## PeeBraiin (Nov 23, 2017)

Pocket Camp help!! Need bells. 1000 PC bells= 10tbt
If you buy something in my market please let me.know and i will send the bells!
Will also give 20 tbt if you help me in the quary! :^)


Name:Gabo
Friend code!: 79389746877


----------



## LuciaMew (Nov 23, 2017)

I can help you with quary. I am quite active. I have added your ID.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 23, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> I can help you with quary. I am quite active. I have added your ID.



Mi asked for help  pls accept and ill send the bells. If you wanna ask me for help too ill always accept ^^


----------



## LuciaMew (Nov 23, 2017)

No tbt is needed request accepted. Good luck.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 23, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> No tbt is needed request accepted. Good luck.



&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56474;


----------



## Tickles (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey! I sent you a friend request, my name's Nina.


----------



## Tickles (Nov 23, 2017)

Sent help and bought a blowfish!


----------

